# New Light and Frame pad



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I got my top tube frame pad from BiCi Concepts yesterday. It looks great on the LHT. They let you choose the material from a wide variety. The one I got is reversible. I got a black carbon fiber look for one side and white 3M reflective for the other side. I figured the 3M reflective would be great for the night time.

I also picked up my new headlight yesterday along with a shorter stem. Firstly, I'm amazed at what a difference 1cm makes. It was a good change. The light is a Lupine Piko 3. I mounted it on the handlebar and it is amazing. It is small and puts out 550 lumens. It is rated to work for 2 1/2 hours at the full 550 lumens and will also work at lower levels for longer. I rode home last night around 10:30 and was very pleased. It throws a very nice beam and is bright. I am extremely pleased with this light.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Any pics of the bike? I'd love to see it


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Any pics of the bike? I'd love to see it


Okay I took some quick pics. I used a bit of flash so the 3M side of the pad would light up.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! The angle on the first two pics looks like you're carrying an air conditioner on a front rack.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> Nice! The angle on the first two pics looks like you're carrying an air conditioner on a front rack.


Hahahaha, it does. I think there is a picture in my album of a propane tank strapped to the rear rack of my other bike. That was fun. Cars gave me more room that day.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice bike...love the light.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice...well done


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm loving this bike. I've waited a long time to get this so I decided to do it up exactly how I want it. I'm really happy with my choices and I got a lot of idea from people here on this forum over the past few years and I appreciate all the info.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what is the pad for?


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> what is the pad for?


I wanted the pad to prevent damage when leaning/locking the bike to rusty sign posts or poles. There are usually no bike racks where I ride so I am relegated to locking the bike to sign posts. I had planned on getting something like this or at least carrying some kind of pad but before I could get one I got a nice five inch long scratch in the top tube. It's broken in now.  Someone on the forum recommended the company who made this pad and I have to say I am impressed with the quality. I also like the reflective side for nighttime use.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

i have the Lupine Piko as well - its super


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

Lupine on the Pinarello

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QXH7OxRQJkN0eIkezn6z0g?feat=directlink


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Man I love Surly's Nice bike!!


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Trower said:


> Man I love Surly's Nice bike!!


Thanks! I'm loving it.


----------

